# Aluminum roof coating



## vinconco (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with fibered aluminum roof coatings? I have used these in the past as I have a farm full of tin roofs to paint. The last time we painted we used several brands and overlapped them and it is obvious now that some were better than others based on how they stayed on the roof, the problem is that I don't know which ones we used and where because it's been over 10 years. I need to paint the roofs again but want to use the best paint available..... any suggestions?


----------

